# Finishing re handle



## mdoublestack (Jun 21, 2013)

So, I did a re handle for a friend on a sabatier... he bought some stabilized walnut burl scales on ebay. They are cool, but there are a few voids -small, shallow openings - in the wood. How do you guys finish your handles when the scales have that going on. also, what is the basic finishing you guys do on stabilized wood regularly?


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jun 21, 2013)

Superglue.


----------



## Burl Source (Jun 21, 2013)

Small voids can usually be filled with a couple drops of CA glue (super glue).
Apply glue, let dry, repeat if necessary. Then sand.
For larger voids I use fast cure epoxy mixed with sanding dust from the wood.
After you have finished sanding apply a coat of Danish or Tung oil. Let dry and repeat a few times.
Then rub down with 0000 (extrafine) steel wool.
Then apply a paste wax for wood and hand buff with a soft cloth.

This works well on coarse grain woods like Walnut.
The multiple coats of Tung or Danish oil fill the pores for a smoother surface.
The most common mistake I see knife makers make is not filling the pores and then power buff.
That tends to put buffing compound in the open pores resulting in a dull, muddy finish.


----------

